# Losing energy during workouts



## kanun (May 3, 2003)

Lately I've been losing energy during my workouts. I normally workout for say 40 mins, and towards the end I feel a significant loss in energy, and it significantly affects my determination/motivation - ie "lemme just lift so I can get it over with".
This is a terrible attitude to have, and I'm sure if I had more energy I'd be more motivated.

Anyway, what could causing this? I can't see anything wrong with my diet, I always get a good mixture of p/c/f.
In fact, I have a feeling it has to do with a lack of oxygen, because my head of starts feeling a _bit_ hazy. Why could this be? Could secondary smoking be a possible reason? Cos lots of my firends smoke.
Should I start some cardio to increase my lung capacity?
Also would eating something like a banana before/during a workout help (something to do with potassium and oxygen absorbtion)?
I've tried taking energy drinks during a workout (Lucozade, Gatorade), but they didn't help all that much. I was still feeling the same towards the end, which is why I think it's not diet-related (of course I may be wrong).

Anyway, I'm not too sure what else to think/do - that's why I'm asking here to see what advice you guys have. Thanks!


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 3, 2003)

Lot's of factors....and secondary smoke sucks,,,

Things that help

1) Watch Pumping Iron
2) Get a training partner
3) Better music
4) Stimulants (careful)  Caffeine, green tea, guarana, thermos
5) New Gym
6) The opposite sex, or?
7) lot's of sex
8) etc

DP


----------



## Arnold (May 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kanun *_
> Also would eating something like a banana before/during a workout help (something to do with potassium and oxygen absorbtion)?



Well, as DP said it could be many factors, however the banana is a great choice as part of your post work-out meal. Bananas are high in glucose (which is the prefered carb) to restore depleted glycogen stores.


----------



## NickB (May 3, 2003)

Instead of during a workout try before. Maybe 30 minutes before chug a redbull. 

And get more sleep :]


----------



## Karlito (May 3, 2003)

Yeah I was going to say look at the amount of sleep you're getting first and foremost.

I notice a huge difference on days where I didn't get to bed at a decent time and days where I got enough sleep....


----------



## Arnold (May 3, 2003)

Sleep is definitely important, but the diet should always be looked at first IMO.

Ingesting a sugar loaded drink, like Red Bull, to get energy before a work-out is not really the best solution.

Food = energy  <<< so examine the fuel!!!


----------



## kanun (May 4, 2003)

Thanks guys.
About sleep: how can you be sure how much is enough? Is feeling awake when you wake up a good enough indicator that you've slept enough?
On days when I have to wake up at a certain time, I try to sleep for 8 hrs but I'm always sleepy when I wake up (perhaps because of my rude awakening).
On weekends I jut let myself wake up naturally, but sometimes, although I feel awake when I wake up, I wouldn't have slept that much - say _just_ over 8 hrs.
Does this mean anything, or should I just sleep as long as my body wants?


----------



## DanK (May 4, 2003)

Have you changed your workout recently, or have you taken any time off from lifting, like a week off out of the blue. Changing routine helps especially if you've been going pretty heavy with the weights for a while.


----------

